# Georg Major on the danger of apostasy leading to Islamic tyranny



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 18, 2020)

Galatia is surrounded by Paphlagonia, Bithynia, Cappadocia, Phrygia, Lycaonia and some other places. Here we have set before us an example of how great God’s wrath can be against those who despise his Word. For these regions where Paul sowed the seeds of the gospel spurned the heavenly teaching and, secure in their pleasures, were the first to be handed over to the barbarous yoke of the Turks and oppressed by them. ...

We should be warned by such examples, repent and obey the gospel, lest our country should also be struck with a similar anathema. ...

For more, see Georg Major on the danger of apostasy leading to Islamic tyranny.


----------



## PezLad (Jun 19, 2020)

The intellectuals of the academic institutions have an anything but Jehovah mindset; they will take postmodernism, Islam, feminism, atheist, but the true and living God they will not have. They lead churches away from the gospel and sound doctrine and faith unto fables that do not offend the culture; fables will edify no one nor can they, for they are empty of doctrine and sounded by individuals without the Spirit of Christ the King. Islam is only going to make progress, for the Judeo-Christian roots of western civilisation are increasingly stigmatised and rejected, thus the vestiges of the word of God and the authority thereof a discarded. Nowhere is this more manifest then in same sex marriage and transgenderism, the latter being the ultimate insult to God ordained normality. Whereever there is no culture, no identity, individuals will try to find it in many a places, including Islam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

